# IRC: Reclaimers of Corvail I



## Vanuslux (Jan 30, 2007)

Reclaimers of Corvail

The lands of Corvail are in shambles.  Demons have overrun the southern lands.  The northern lands are flooded with refugees.  Civilization frays amidst the chaos.  Most of the people of Corvail live from day to day, struggling to survive while waiting for the fateful day that all are sure will one day happen.  The day that the demons will bore of fighting among themselves and turn their eyes back towards razing the rest of the continent.  

However, a mysterious organization has started to make an appearance, calling themselves the Reclaimers of Corvail.  Aggressively recruiting exceptional individuals who have the potential to make a difference, they have become the driving force behind efforts to strike back at the demons.  Their successes are already beginning to reach the ears of the people, from the hundreds they've rescued from the slave pits to the recovery of powerful magic that had fallen in to fiendish claws.  

Now another group of fresh recruits stands ready to undergo their first mission to prove their worth to the organization.  

** Reclaimers of Corvail will be an open ended D&D/d20 3.5E campaign for 5 players played weekly via IRC (server: psionics.net room: #corvail) on Sundays at 9pm-1am EST starting with Sunday, February 4th.  The framework of an organization will allow for easy swapping out of players and characters for whatever reason, particularly between adventures. **

Starting Experience: 3000
Point Buy: 32 points
Alignments Allowed: Lawful Good, Lawful Neutral, Lawful Evil, Neutral Good, Neutral, Chaotic Good, 

Races allowed:

Aasimar, Catfolk, Dwarves, Elves, Githzerai*, Gnomes, Goblins, Goliaths, Half-elves, Half-ogres, Half-orcs, Halflings, Hobgoblins, Illumians, Kobolds, Mongrelfolk, Orcs, Teifling

*Expanded Psionics Handbook version.

Base Classes allowed:

Barbarian, Bard, Battle Dancer, Cleric*, Druid, Fighter, Hexblade, Monk, Paladin, Psion, Psychic Warrior, Ranger, Rogue, Scout, Shugenja*, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard

* Corvail doesn't have deities, so much as a vast multitude of divine patrons.  Instead of picking a deity clerics just pick their domains and an appropriate patron will be assigned to them.
** Shugenja in Corvail have their asian flavor filed off and are known as Elementalists.   

The last requirement, and in a way the most important, is that for approval a PC must also be accompanied by a 500 word character concept.  

Email vanuslux@hotmail.com with questions or character submissions.


----------



## Seeten (Feb 4, 2007)

You ought to swing by #dnd3e on psionics.net and talk with the regulars in there. Some of us are available, I think.


----------

